

Every hour of TV watched after age 25 reduces life expectancy by 22 minutes - to_jon
http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2011/08/01/bjsm.2011.085662.short?rss=1

======
anigbrowl
Junk

 _Results The amount of TV viewed in Australia in 2008 reduced life expectancy
at birth by 1.8 years (95% uncertainty interval (UI): 8.4 days to 3.7 years)
for men and 1.5 years (95% UI: 6.8 days to 3.1 years) for women. Compared with
persons who watch no TV, those who spend a lifetime average of 6 h/day
watching TV can expect to live 4.8 years (95% UI: 11 days to 10.4 years) less.
On average, every single hour of TV viewed after the age of 25 reduces the
viewer's life expectancy by 21.8 (95% UI: 0.3–44.7) min. This study is limited
by the low precision with which the relationship between TV viewing time and
mortality is currently known._

...I'm pretty sure the problem is spending 6 hours a day lying on a couch, not
watching TV in particular.

